# FS Parts for 911/other car Electric Conversion



## VoltC (Jan 5, 2009)

hi, I have a complete Porsche 911 conversion for sale, it could also be adapted to other cars or parted out - let me know what you need, thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Porsche-911...it-System-Currently-in-the-Car-/272219808345?


----------

